
Ask HN: How is using React Native going for you? - notaboutdave
I just finished a simple &quot;daily reminders&quot; app for a client (using React Native). It&#x27;s a huge winner for small apps like this. I finished in mere hours with zero iOS or Android experience, but I&#x27;m on the fence about whether it&#x27;s useful for much else. Facebook and Airbnb have the money to absorb its idiosyncrasies, but startups and the app middle class possibly don&#x27;t.<p>Whatever camp you may be in, how are you using React Native and how is it going?
======
opless
It's horrid. Bugs in the components forcing developers to fix those bugs with
native code ... almost nothing appears to work _properly_ ... spent about six
months watching and occasionally helping a decent developer to iron out simple
UI bugs in a simple, but not trivially simple app.

It's trash. IMHO.

